# Business In Dubai



## Birmingham1982 (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi

I am Looking to start my own Business in Dubai. The two sectors that I am looking at are the security (man Guarding) and cleaning.

AS you Know the market for the above 2 sectors is MASSIVE in England. whats the situation like in DUBAI? 

Is they well catered for or is there scope to set up and expand On the security and Cleaning sectors?

Your thoughts would be welcome.

Thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

These types of job are largely done by low paid workers from the Indian subcontinent.

I suggest you do some research as Dubai is nothing like the UK in terms of:

a) Setting up & running companies
b) what people will pay for cleaners
c) what companies will pay for security guards


----------



## Birmingham1982 (Mar 24, 2008)

*Business in Dubai*

Hi Thanks for your reply.

Yes I Understand The UK market is different to Dubai.

Do you know of any companies that carry out Business feasibility studys?

Regards


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

I thought you were going to import china ??


----------



## Birmingham1982 (Mar 24, 2008)

*Hi*

Hi THere

I have not decided on anything Just Yet. I import from China to UK at the Moment, but just wanted to know what the market is Like In Dubai for Chinese products.

Thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There is a 'mall' just outside Dubai called Dragonmart which is full of imported Chinese goods. I reckon we are at saturation point.


----------

